# Verbal Havanese



## Sandy 316 (Apr 15, 2021)

HI everyone, hoping for some help with our 1 year old female havanese. 

We are expecting a baby in September and hoping to get Sandy a little better trained. She is good with commands when she knows you have treats. Less so when no treats are involved. She’s OK on a leash, we do about 2 miles a day, but she could be better at staying by our side during walks. She also could improve by not putting her front paws on people when she wants attention.   
Main concerns are:  

Barking when people come to the door  High energy between 6-9pm . Very verbal during this time. 
Staying asleep through the night. 
When I wake up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night she wakes up and is active/verbal for an hour (around 1am)
Humping. she loves to hump my husbands legs at night before bed. Is this is an energy thing? 
We would love some help from the experts on how to mitigate the above?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

From ShamaPapa:

Shama found her "voice" when she turned two (she is now five). We continue to work with her to control the barking, but she only tends to bark in response to other dogs in the neighborhood or to any animals, usually on TV. It is a process and you have to continually work on it. We just started a new class with her to help with the barking.

The evening seems to be the "witching hour" for havanese. Shama usually goes berserk after dinner, rolling around on her chair, throwing her toys everywhere, and running zoomies. Others will probably chime in on this with more experience and expertise, but I think it is common for them to go nuts at some point during the day. Sometimes more than once.

Sleeping through the night is partly because she is still young and possibly an energy thing. Shama still has occasional nights where she won't sleep. Typically I will run her in the yard or the hallway inside to give her a lot of exercise in the afternoon. This helps to wear her out and sleep. Havanese don't need a huge amount of exercise, but they do need some running and play each day. A regular walk allowing your little girl to roam to check her neighborhood "pee-mail" will help her brain and wear her down too. Sniffing is good brain engagement for dogs.

Someone else will have to address the humping. Shama has never humped anything.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

You will Forever give Treats for Commands. There will be times you will give a Command, the dog will cooperate and not receive a treat because you don't have one. Training is a Life Long process.

You might work with a Trainer if you're wanting a quicker response to Leash Walking or Commands.

My 3-year-old female Humps occasionally. She has a couple of big toys she likes to Hump. I ignore this because she doesn't do it for long or pick it up and play Tug of War with her.

If it becomes a problem I get rid of the toy. She's never be allowed to Hump people. I would say No! Physically stop your dog and train her that is Not OK to hump peoples legs. Have your husband pick up a toy and play Tug-of-War or Fetch when she wants to interact with him.

Is your bedroom dark or do you have lights on? We sleep in a dark bedroom and Patti has never wanted to play at 1a.m. However, for a while she was getting up around 3 a.m. wanting to go outside. I tell her No! and ignore her and she learned 5:30 a.m. was the only time she was going out. Day Light Savings Time messes up everyone schedule.

If your bedroom is dark and you ignore you little one, she'll lay back down and go back to sleep. Don't encourage her.

Patti gets Zombies around 6 - 8 p.m. She'll Zoom around and want to play Tug of War or Fetch with me throwing a toy down a long hall way. After she's run like Hell to Fetch the toy and back four, five or six times Patti's usually done with the game and settles down to quietly play with another toy or gnaw on a bone.

Patti barks if someone rings the door bell. As your dog gets older and she gets use to normal, frequent noises around the home she won't bark so often. 

Your baby will eventually get use to a noises and you dogs barking in the background probably won't both her/him. Babies sleep through lots of loud noises. I wouldn't worry about the dog barking.


----------

